# PSU for Core-i7 7700k + GTX 1070 Mini



## Roshin Alex (May 5, 2017)

Hi Guys, this is my first post. I wasn't sure under which category this post should come under as I have a question regarding the configuration, but mainly I wanted to know about the PSU, so posted here. I'll be brief.

I am planning on upgrading my old PC:

Core i7 2600 3.4GHz (upto 3.8GHz)
Intel DB75EN Motherboard
Corsair 8GB DDR3 (4GBx2) 1333MHz Ram kit
500GB x2 Seagate HDD 7200RPM
Radeon HD 6570 1 GB DDR5
450W PSU
To :

Core i7 7700k (upto 4.50 GHz) 
ASUS ROG STRIX Z270G GAMING (INTEL SOCKET 1151/7TH AND 6TH GENERATION CORE SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-4000MHZ MEMORY)
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2x8GB DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz 
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 Mini 8GB GDDR5
CORSAIR SMPS CS550M - 550 WATT | Semi Modular
For HDD, same old ones
I might add an SSD and an optical drive in future, so I checked outervision.com 
These were the results Intel Core i7-7700K NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070  - PSU Calculator - Build 4ppYvw

I haven't build a Custom PC on my own so I figured why not buy all the components and then get it all assembled in a local shop.

I have only 3 questions, 

Is 550W PSU enough to power all of the above (not going to add another Graphic card)
Are all the components compatible with each other.
Can I use the same Intel heat sink/cpu cooler(not sure what model it is) thats cooling Core i7 2600 on my old system or if not do suggest a good air cooler(not too big and doesn't cover most of the space).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2017)

You can assemble it by your own. No need to go to shops.

Fill this: Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST

And if you won't be OC'ing, get a R5 1600 and use money saved to get a better 1440p or higher monitor.


----------



## Roshin Alex (May 5, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can assemble it by your own. No need to go to shops.
> 
> Fill this: Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST
> 
> And if you won't be OC'ing, get a R5 1600 and use money saved to get a better 1440p or higher monitor.




I might OC in future. I already ordered a new 24 inch 1080p monitor.

After 2-3 weeks of checking different sites, researching about compatibility issues of different components, I have ended up with this configuration. And all the components are in stock and at lower prices in the links I have mentioned earlier.

Should I post the answers here for the questionnaire or just keep it ready with me if asked.


----------



## chimera201 (May 5, 2017)

At this point it's better getting a Ryzen or you should wait till Intel's next CPU lineup releases.


----------



## nac (May 5, 2017)

Roshin Alex said:


> Should I post the answers here for the questionnaire or just keep it ready with me if asked.


 Funny...

Though I find no need of the whole questionnaire for your query, I could guess some justifications some could give. So yeah, better fill out the questionnaire.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2017)

Roshin Alex said:


> I might OC in future. I already ordered a new 24 inch 1080p monitor.


Then even GTX 1060/RX 480 are enough for that resolution. Why waste a 1070 on it?


----------



## ico (May 6, 2017)

A good 550W PSU is more than enough for i7-7700K + GTX 1070.

But like @chimera101 said, Ryzen is the way to go at the moment.


----------



## Roshin Alex (May 6, 2017)

nac said:


> Funny...
> 
> Though I find no need of the whole questionnaire for your query, I could guess some justifications some could give. So yeah, better fill out the questionnaire.



Questionnaire

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: AAA/AA Games (Witcher 3, Mass Effect Andromeda, Tom Clancy's Division, Star Citizen, Warface, CS GO for better experience & list goes on), Photoshop CS6, After Effects CS6, Checking out different Operating systems using Virtual Machines mostly linux distributions (VMware), Coding - Java, Python

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 90-92k INR. Would like to lower the budget, if its offered at lower price from other trusted online sites that I might have missed.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: In future, yes. But not at present

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8.1 / 10.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1TB HDD(500GBx2) + 120/250GB SSD for OS

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No, already ordered one as my old monitor died after 7 years of service(died a week back, more than half of the display is dead). Ordered ViewSonic VX2457-MHD 24-inch 1080p from Amazon

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Old 500GBx2 HDDs. CPU heatsink used for i7 2600 if it can be used. Old cabinet minus the old PSU since both old & new motherboard share the same form factor - Micro ATX

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Will be ordering components by next week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No, I haven't built it myself. Planning on getting it assembled from a local shop thats good at assembling.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Kerala at present as most of the components aren't available or are sold at higher price. Not buying locally. Buying online from eBay, Amazon, mdcomputers

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Will be buying Graphic card in the end, maybe after 2-3 weeks. Not planning on changing any of the configurations I listed for new build but am open to suggestions.

________________________

Or as chimera201 said, might as well wait for Intel's next lineup. So, I know this might be stupid -  What if, I just bought a Graphic card and change the PSU for now and leave the rest intact. And then wait it out for price drop till next line up is released. 

Only issue would be, 2600 at stock speed might bottleneck GTX 1070 mini for the above scenario.


----------



## chimera201 (May 6, 2017)

Roshin Alex said:


> Or as chimera201 said, might as well wait for Intel's next lineup. So, I know this might be stupid -  What if, I just bought a Graphic card and change the PSU for now and leave the rest intact. And then wait it out for price drop till next line up is released.
> 
> Only issue would be, 2600 at stock speed might bottleneck GTX 1070 mini for the above scenario.



It will only bottleneck a little. Since Sandy Bridge there has been very little performance improvements and it's an i7. i5 was enough for the majority of games.

But remember the "mini" version will run hotter than other cards with better cooling systems.
Some stats for reference here:
MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Quick Silver OC 8 GB Review


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 6, 2017)

Budget -98.5K


Processor - AMD R5 1600X -20000,
Motherboard - Asus Prime X370 Pro -13000,
RAM - Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz -10000,
GPU - MSI RX580 Gaming X 8GB -23500,
CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED -3000,
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
SMPS - Seasonic M12II 520w -7000,
Monitor - LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9000,
SSD - Crucial MX300 275GB -6000,
KB/Mouse - Thermaltake Commander -3500.
TOTAL -98,500.
Cancel that Viewsonic Monitor which you have ordered from Amazon and get this LG monitor.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 8, 2017)

^^ Advise to get a freesync monitor with nvidia gpu..lol why 
Freesync would require Rx 480/580. nvidia doesn't support freesync.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 8, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> ^^ Advise to get a freesync monitor with nvidia gpu..lol why
> Freesync would require Rx 480/580. nvidia doesn't support freesync.


Corrected the suggestions.


----------



## Roshin Alex (May 8, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> ^^ Advise to get a freesync monitor with nvidia gpu..lol why
> Freesync would require Rx 480/580. nvidia doesn't support freesync.



I did consider RX 580 but I didn't really care about which sync technology a monitor had, thats why I thought GTX 1070 mini would be good & for  better gaming experience as well. If I really cared about sync, then I would have gone for RX580.

Also G Sync monitors are costly than the ones with FreeSync. 

Wish AMD had something that matched GTX 1070 mini.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 8, 2017)

^^ Yes, that is because freesync is free to use by monitor manufacturers, whereas gsync is nvidia's patented technology. Monitor manufacturers have to pay premium to them for implementing their gsync chip in the monitors. That's very sad though. It would have been great if nvidia followed the AMD way instead of seeing this as another money making opportunity.


----------



## Darth Vader (May 8, 2017)

Roshin Alex said:


> Only issue would be, 2600 at stock speed might bottleneck GTX 1070 mini for the above scenario.


I'm running GTX1080 with 2500k....so if you can, wait till Intel's next CPU lineup. Else Ryzen 1600/1600X is the best option now.

I've similar requirement like urs (Gaming,Photoshop ,Vmware) , but don't feel the pinch yet for an upgrade.


----------

